# MirrOdine'n in Hialeah



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Decided to hit up a couple spots for a bit with a friend. I was itchin' to to break in my new Stradic with something. So I grabbed my trusty Chart/White MirrOdine and my rod and was out. I quickly went 1 for 3 on pea's. I lost a nice one for my drag being too tight. It wasn't much but I finally felt the drag peeling off my Stradic. The peas were very aggressive. I had plenty of hits and slashes in the dead center of the canal. My friend didn't have no hits at all. He was complaining that the MirrOdine had no action at all. I looked over and noticed that he had no leader at all, and he didn't have a loop knot either. So I tied him up a leader and a loop knot and he was amazed by the difference. After a few minutes we decided to leave. He was certain that he wasn't going to catch anything. We stopped to eat, then were back on our way home. As we're driving by a canal, he says "Screw it lets stop, we're here so we might as well". We pull over and get out for a couple casts. On his second cast something crushed his lure in the middle of the canal. He was wondering what it was because he didn't feel anything. I told him to keep reeling in. Once it got close, we see the snook come up then turn around for a few runs. After a couple short runs, he was able to bring in the snook. It wasn't very big, but he had only caught one snook before this one. And this was his first freshie snook. Over the past couple weeks, my tackle box has been gradually taken over by MirrOlures. I only have two Skitterwalks, and two Yozuris that see no action! The rest are all MirrOlures. 


The peacock almost swallowed my lure. lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you guys have been slaying them lately [smiley=rockin.gif] i'm hoping to get down to boynton within the next few weeks to kick some peacock butt [smiley=chuck.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Southbound, let me know when you are coming down I'm in Lantana


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Man that looks fun. A Peacock is definatly on my "catch-list" for the near future.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If any of you are ever in Miami and want to get on some peacock action I'll put you guys on em. Maybe someone would offer a red fish trip for a peacock trip! lol 


It's very fun catching the pea's on fly, but it's also great seeing them crush a topwater or subsurface lure. I got several great spots for bank hopping, and boat fishing for them.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> If any of you are ever in Miami and want to get on some peacock action I'll put you guys on em. Maybe someone would offer a red fish trip for a peacock trip! lol
> 
> 
> It's very fun catching the pea's on fly, but it's also great seeing them crush a topwater or subsurface lure. I got several great spots for bank hopping, and boat fishing for them.


Too bad I don't have an excuse to get down there...I'd love to catch some of those on fly!  Nice catching guys! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

WTG congrats on the snook 
I had added a 17mr a few months back to my pcock tray and was surprised it hooks up one for one againts my fav rapala x rap


----------

